# Mr. Pista



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

I know...the Zipps are not a fan favorite, but I gotta say it is a great ride for motorpacing.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

The Kraken,

how much is the frame? are they available in 56 cm right now? i am looking for one.


----------

